# Garmin Live Scope



## Patrick Neu (Mar 2, 2019)

Has anyone on this forum used Garmin a Garmin Live Scope in Perspective View to find Snook, Reds, or Tarpon in water under 3 feet deep?


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

If the waters less than 3’ deep and you don’t know if there’s fish around you got other problems


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I have never used a live scope but it seems like seeing a fish from a camera underwater makes no sense. They would have to be pretty close no?


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

These are pretty good fish finders. I put them in front of my eyes.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Drifter said:


> I have never used a live scope but it seems like seeing a fish from a camera underwater makes no sense. They would have to be pretty close no?


It's not a camera. More like forward facing sonar


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

I've seen it used by bass anglers on youtube. You can use it for deeper water (10-20' is what I've seen the most) but 3 feet would be useless. Now if you were fishing docks in about 10 feet of water for drum and sheepshead I could see it really being useful.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

No doubt when used correctly it is a huge asset. I have seen images of people locating tarpon with it and have seen people cruising creeks scanning docks.

that being said I personally don’t want to use/rely on that level of technology for fishing. But that’s a whole other debate.


----------



## Patrick Neu (Mar 2, 2019)

Agree completely, however most of the time our water has 12 inches or less of visibility[/QUOTE


----------



## Patrick Neu (Mar 2, 2019)

Goose said:


> I've seen it used by bass anglers on youtube. You can use it for deeper water (10-20' is what I've seen the most) but 3 feet would be useless. Now if you were fishing docks in about 10 feet of water for drum and sheepshead I could see it really being useful.


I have used it for 2 years now and it is a great tool to find fish. I am still learning the most effective way to use it. There are two modes, forward facing which is the mode I have used. The perspective mode shoots the beam laterally and is designed for use in water under 10 feet. I was curious as to whether any members had tried that mode.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I’m pretty curious about the Mega360


----------



## Patrick Neu (Mar 2, 2019)

southerncannuck said:


> I’m pretty curious about the Mega360


My son is a successful professional bass angler. He relied on Humminbird 360 Mega to find fish, but now his go to is Garmin Livescope.


----------



## Patrick Neu (Mar 2, 2019)

BrownDog said:


> No doubt when used correctly it is a huge asset. I have seen images of people locating tarpon with it and have seen people cruising creeks scanning docks.
> 
> that being said I personally don’t want to use/rely on that level of technology for fishing. But that’s a whole other debate.


I agree, this new technology will increase catch rates and could result in the need for the fisheries managers to adjust limits and seasons.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I’ve wondered the same thing since I saw technology a couple years ago but still dont have an answer as to how it would work in my situation in super shallow water. Seems like most of the guys on here typically sight fish but thats not possible in many regions... The backwaters I fish a maze of natural creeks and mosquito cuts along with lots of small ponds/flats, and it’s all fairly consistently twelve to twenty four inches deep depending on tide. However, the water is so stained and murky that it’s rare there’s a day it’s clear enough to see anything below the surface. The Livescope directional beam might allow for some “sight fishing” to see what’s out in front on that flat you are drifting or along the banks you are blindly pounding with lures. I just haven’t found any demonstrations or testimonials of functionality or potential useful distance in say 18” deep water...


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

MAK said:


> I’ve wondered the same thing since I saw technology a couple years ago but still dont have an answer as to how it would work in my situation in super shallow water. Seems like most of the guys on here typically sight fish but thats not possible in many regions... The backwaters I fish a maze of natural creeks and mosquito cuts along with lots of small ponds/flats, and it’s all fairly consistently twelve to twenty four inches deep depending on tide. However, the water is so stained and murky that it’s rare there’s a day it’s clear enough to see anything below the surface. The Livescope directional beam might allow for some “sight fishing” to see what’s out in front on that flat you are drifting or along the banks you are blindly pounding with lures. I just haven’t found any demonstrations or testimonials of functionality or potential useful distance in say 18” deep water...


We fish the same waters. The water is pretty turbid. 6”-8” visibility is typically. I’m seriously considering the Mega360. The issue is that it costs about what a used Gheenoe goes for.


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Patrick Neu (Mar 2, 2019)

MAK said:


> I’ve wondered the same thing since I saw technology a couple years ago but still dont have an answer as to how it would work in my situation in super shallow water. Seems like most of the guys on here typically sight fish but thats not possible in many regions... The backwaters I fish a maze of natural creeks and mosquito cuts along with lots of small ponds/flats, and it’s all fairly consistently twelve to twenty four inches deep depending on tide. However, the water is so stained and murky that it’s rare there’s a day it’s clear enough to see anything below the surface. The Livescope directional beam might allow for some “sight fishing” to see what’s out in front on that flat you are drifting or along the banks you are blindly pounding with lures. I just haven’t found any demonstrations or testimonials of functionality or potential useful distance in say 18” deep water...


The water you are fishing and the water I fish sound identical. I am pretty confident that I will be able to use LiveScope in perspective mode to sight fish in these areas, but really hoped someone could confirm it works. Picking up my new boat next week and hope to have it rigged by Dec. 1 so I can try it out prior to the cold water period. 

Good luck on the water!


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

southerncannuck said:


> We fish the same waters. The water is pretty turbid. 6”-8” visibility is typically. I’m seriously considering the Mega360. The issue is that it costs about what a used Gheenoe goes for.


Unless I’m looking straight down near the boat I usually can’t see that far under the surface. Maybe it’s just me. I know the times I go down to Mosquito Lagoon, even when the locals are complaining about the muddy water, I’m jealous and wishing I had a fraction of that visibility up in Flagler.
How has the Snook fishing been for you down around High Bridge? I’ve had several in the slot the past few weeks north of the bridge, and got my largest since we moved here Wed, a 32”. Couldn’t find a Snook anywhere yesterday but did find a couple 22” Reds. Had been nothing but Rats the past several weeks.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Patrick Neu said:


> The water you are fishing and the water I fish sound identical. I am pretty confident that I will be able to use LiveScope in perspective mode to sight fish in these areas, but really hoped someone could confirm it works. Picking up my new boat next week and hope to have it rigged by Dec. 1 so I can try it out prior to the cold water period.
> 
> Good luck on the water!


Would sure like to find someone on YouTube who did a demo of the directional view in 18-24” of water. Lack of video may be an indication it doesn’t work well that shallow.


----------



## Patrick Neu (Mar 2, 2019)

MAK said:


> Would sure like to find someone on YouTube who did a demo of the directional view in 18-24” of water. Lack of video may be an indication it doesn’t work well that shallow.


My bass fisherman son seems to think it is going to work for me. Time will tell, but based upon what he has shared with me I think it will as well.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Patrick Neu said:


> My bass fisherman son seems to think it is going to work for me. Time will tell, but based upon what he has shared with me I think it will as well.


I’ll be anxious to hear what you think once you get it and try it out. Be sure to post back when you do.


----------



## Patrick Neu (Mar 2, 2019)

MAK said:


> I’ll be anxious to hear what you think once you get it and try it out. Be sure to post back when you do.


I will circle back once I get some time on the water using the unit in Perspective mode.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

I’ve been considering it for my next boat since I will be about 60/40 fresh/saltwater. The waters I fish when at the beach on a good day look like sweat tea. I’ve only actually been able to sight fish a couple times at the coast and even then I was casting a a wake, not the actual fish. I look forward to what you share.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I fish some pretty shallow areas and wondered if I put my transducer on the front would it keep me from getting stuck in muddy water. Would this Garmin show foward depth


----------



## Patrick Neu (Mar 2, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> I fish some pretty shallow areas and wondered if I put my transducer on the front would it keep me from getting stuck in muddy water. Would this Garmin show foward depth


Not sure but will know in a month .


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

MAK said:


> Unless I’m looking straight down near the boat I usually can’t see that far under the surface. Maybe it’s just me. I know the times I go down to Mosquito Lagoon, even when the locals are complaining about the muddy water, I’m jealous and wishing I had a fraction of that visibility up in Flagler.
> How has the Snook fishing been for you down around High Bridge? I’ve had several in the slot the past few weeks north of the bridge, and got my largest since we moved here Wed, a 32”. Couldn’t find a Snook anywhere yesterday but did find a couple 22” Reds. Had been nothing but Rats the past several weeks.


I’m not finding reds on the highbridge flats or the Tomoka basin. Lots of juvenile snook however.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

NealXB2003 said:


> It's not a camera. More like forward facing sonar


thanks for the education. Had to go YouTube it. I don’t even use my fish finder/gps so I’m no help here.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> I fish some pretty shallow areas and wondered if I put my transducer on the front would it keep me from getting stuck in muddy water. Would this Garmin show foward depth


Yes, it’s an additional graph on the bow. This will show the depth at the trolling motor.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Goose said:


> Yes, it’s an additional graph on the bow. This will show the depth at the trolling motor.


How much are they I bet $1,000


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> How much are they I bet $1,000


Over twice that....for the full deal. To add it to existing Garmin fish finder is around 1500


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> How much are they I bet $1,000





fishnpreacher said:


> Over twice that....for the full deal. To add it to existing Garmin fish finder is around 1500


Depends on which manufacturer you go with. Lowrance has one a Garmin has another. A Garmin Force TM is $3k, black box is a additional $800 (I think), and the MFD is about $2k


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Goose said:


> Depends on which manufacturer you go with. Lowrance has one a Garmin has another. A Garmin Force TM is $3k, black box is a additional $800 (I think), and the MFD is about $2k


Too rich for me...


----------



## Patrick Neu (Mar 2, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> How much are they I bet $1,000


Live Sonar is made by Garmin, Lowrance, and Humminbird. The concensus is Garmin Livescope is the best system. The display unit is $2000-$3000 and the Livescope add on is $1500. Based on my use in deeper water it has been worth the investment.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

My understanding is you only need the "black box" if you a retrofitting an older unit. The newer units like my Echomap UHD unit have a socket you can plug that "panopix" 'ducer straight into. So while the unit may cost more, I dont have to fork out for a "black box".


----------



## Patrick Neu (Mar 2, 2019)

Paul Mills said:


> My understanding is you only need the "black box" if you a retrofitting an older unit. The newer units like my Echomap UHD unit have a socket you can plug that "panopix" 'ducer straight into. So while the unit may cost more, I dont have to fork out for a "black box".


The LiveScope package includes a black box and you do need the complete package.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

For those that are confused as I am about this stuff. Here is a vid that helps

Which Panoptix Livescope Works with Your Garmin Echomap? Compatibility EXPLAINED!

Be interested to hear if anyone has mounted the LVS32 transducer in perspective mode on the transom (looking forward)


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Paul Mills said:


> For those that are confused as I am about this stuff. Here is a vid that helps
> 
> Which Panoptix Livescope Works with Your Garmin Echomap? Compatibility EXPLAINED!
> 
> Be interested to hear if anyone has mounted the LVS32 transducer in perspective mode on the transom (looking forward)


you wouldn’t want to install a livescope transducer on the transom, that would be pretty much useless. If you’ve ever seen a ultrasound of a baby or organs you kind of have an idea what this is like. Point of view and angles matter a lot with livescope. That’s why the bass guy’s mount the transducer to their trolling motor. They are constantly on the foot pedal spinning the transducer to get a complete picture of a school, or tree, or other structure.


----------



## BrainlessBoater (Feb 18, 2018)

I have not used mine in saltwater yet, but it sure works great on crappie........lol


----------

